# Here...kitty, kitty!!!



## Antonia

Black Cat MAB arrived


----------



## jblended

Antonia said:


> Black Cat MAB arrived


Gorgeous! Wear it in good health!


----------



## Antonia

jblended said:


> Gorgeous! Wear it in good health!


Thank you @jblended !


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Black Cat MAB arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5392665
> View attachment 5392666
> View attachment 5392667
> View attachment 5392668
> View attachment 5392669
> View attachment 5392670



Beautiful!! I think this one needs some awesome outfit styling posts!


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Beautiful!! I think this one needs some awesome outfit styling posts!


Thanks @LipglossedX   I'll try my best!  (the pajama post doesn't do it justice-lol!)


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Thanks @LipglossedX   I'll try my best!  (the pajama post doesn't do it justice-lol!)



It works with pajamas too!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Black Cat MAB arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5392665
> View attachment 5392666
> View attachment 5392667
> View attachment 5392668
> View attachment 5392669
> View attachment 5392670


that's beautiful....I used to not love the pink piping but the leather has won me over


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> that's beautiful....I used to not love the pink piping but the leather has won me over


Thank you @sdkitty !!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Black Cat MAB arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5392665
> View attachment 5392666
> View attachment 5392667
> View attachment 5392668
> View attachment 5392669
> View attachment 5392670



Gorgeous!          Looks like it's in great condition.


----------



## Sassy

Antonia said:


> Black Cat MAB arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5392665
> View attachment 5392666
> View attachment 5392667
> View attachment 5392668
> View attachment 5392669
> View attachment 5392670


This looks great! The leather looks devine!!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous!          Looks like it's in great condition.


Thanks Jen!!!


----------



## Antonia

Sassy said:


> This looks great! The leather looks devine!!


Thank you @Sassy !!


----------



## samfalstaff

Wonderful! So glad you got it!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Wonderful! So glad you got it!


Thank you @samfalstaff !!


----------



## Shelby33

It looks beautiful and perfect!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> It looks beautiful and perfect!!!


Thank you Shelby!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thank you Shelby!!


I want the MAB too!!


----------



## EphemeralBliss

What a stunning bag! I hope you have continued to love it.


----------



## Antonia

EphemeralBliss said:


> What a stunning bag! I hope you have continued to love it.


Sadly, I re-sold it to TRR a while back.  I have downsized quite a bit as my shelves were overflowing and I let go of my bags that I know I would not miss and only kept the ones I could not live without and would have sellers remorse.  Makes the decision so much easier!! But I think someone here ended up with it, so that's good!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Sadly, I re-sold it to TRR a while back.  I have downsized quite a bit as my shelves were overflowing and I let go of my bags that I know I would not miss and only kept the ones I could not live without and would have sellers remorse.  Makes the decision so much easier!! But I think someone here ended up with it, so that's good!!



I wonder if it's the one I got?


----------



## EphemeralBliss

Antonia said:


> Sadly, I re-sold it to TRR a while back.  I have downsized quite a bit as my shelves were overflowing and I let go of my bags that I know I would not miss and only kept the ones I could not live without and would have sellers remorse.  Makes the decision so much easier!! But I think someone here ended up with it, so that's good!!


That is very reasonable of you.  TRR sounds like a good place.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> I wonder if it's the one I got?


Oh maybe!!  You don't see many BC MAM/MABs!!


----------

